# Found Premiere Food Site.



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found a site that offers better recipes than even that of Britta's site. I'm in love with it.

http://recipes.chef2chef.net/recipe-halloween/


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I just saved the site in my favorites. The recipes look great and I can't wait to try some of them.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

awesome page, thanks for the link!
I also saved in my favs.

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome site, there is a ton of stuff for halloween there. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Your welcome to everyone. Keep the compliments coming.


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

Great site! But I still like Britta's better, I love being able to see photos of the finished recipe


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

This is an excellent site, but I agree with Cassie....I gotta have visuals! All the same, there are a few recipes on there I have GOTTA try!  Thanks for posting, Archivist.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the website!!!! I already added to my favs.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

I just put that in my favs. Always looking for some good recipes.We had a kids party last year with all the good goodies and they all liked it. Does anyone have the other site some talked about?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great find TA!

sparky - This was the other site: I found a site posted by a haunter named Britta


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I also came up with a REALLY simple recipe for soup. Its called Cream of Ghost. Basically, its just Cream of something (wheat, mushroom, etc.) with clear gelatin ghost cutouts mixed in. I've already tried it. It's pretty good. The look on people's faces is classic.


----------



## muffy (Oct 13, 2008)

Have some recipes in my web site. I have started adding pictures that show how to make the recipes step by step. Still have a lot to get in there & adding more this season. Ya can take a peak at: collinwood841.com

Found in the yahoo search engine. After you enter the site you will find the links to the food pages on the right. Hope it gives you some ideas!

Muffy


----------

